# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  يا يطلع مر علقم ...يا حلو مدلقم ......تفضلوا ..... وتعرفوا على .......

## واحد فاضي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
* اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

* ناس يسموه "طراطيف" وناس  "طرافيف" وناس  "طراثيث"  وكله هذي التسميات تؤدي الى شيء واحد >>> فاكهة الشتاء* 


* وهذي قصتي ويا هالطرطوف او الطرفوف ...........*

* صحيح هذي ايام حر بس القصه صارت ايام البرد* 

* ==========*

* طاح المطر بقوه وسالت على اثره الأوديه والشعاب والبر انترس ماي ، وهذا صاحبي العُبَدْ .....اتصل عليي الظهر* 


* العُبَدْ:- الوووووه صمصم ويش فيك متخدر ئه* 
* واحد فاضي :- ويش اسوي دحنا ضربنا هالصافي وتخدرنا* 
* العُبَدْ:- قوم قوم عندي لك خوش طلعه*
*واحد فاضي* *:-فكنا من طلعاتك انت ......ما وراها الا النكبات*
* العُبَدْ:- قوم انته بس وصحصح وبتقول العبد ...يابها ييب* 
*واحد فاضي* *:- بنشوف آخرتها وياك وبنقوم نطلع لينا جاكيت عن هالبرد* 
* العُبَدْ:- المهم ييب وياك صخين* 
*واحد فاضي* *:- هااااااه صخين ليكون قاتل لك واحد وبتدفنه وتمياني اشاركك في الجريمه*
* العُبَدْ:- لا لا ...... بنروح البر اليوم* 
*واحد فاضي* *:- انا لله ........بنتابع هالينون تبعك وبنشوف وينه يوصلنا* 
* العُبَدْ:- انته بس تجهز وبا امر عليك* 
*واحد فاضي* *:-يالله با اسوي لينا اجل فلاجة شاي* 
* العُبَدْ:-قوم قوم لا يسبقونا ويخلصوه ..............*
*واحد فاضي**:- شدعوه هوه فيمتو حيخلصوه* 
* العُبَدْ:- يالله باي انا في الطريق الحين* 

* وقمت با اتابع هالمينون ولبست ليي جاكيت وتجهزت بفلاجة الشاي والصخين وحارسته* 
* شوي الا بالطله البهيه للعبد وياها صاحبه الفاني اللي ......الله يستر منه* 
* ورحنا مناك ...البر .....وبعد شوي على خط لكويت القديم .......ووقفنا* 

*واحد فاضي* *:- ويش الحين بنقتل هذا وبندفنه ئه* 
* العُبَدْ:- ههههههه لا ....ويش فيك من قلت الك ييب صخين وانته تقول لي بندفن واحد .....لا بنحفر وبنطلع .......*
*واحد فاضي**:- وشوه ...كنز ئه* 
* العُبَدْ:- انته بس طاله يمين يسار وشوف يمكن تحصل هاللي ندور عليه* 
*واحد فاضي* *:- زين على ويش تدوروا له .......مخلينني زي الاطرش في الزفه* 
* العُبَدْ:- انته ما تتذكر لول بعد ما يطيح المطر ويش يسووا الناس ؟؟*
*واحد فاضي* *:- يلعبوا في الغدران ويصيبهم مشق ...ويطيحوا فيهم اهليهم دست اخو الموت ....وبس*
* العُبَدْ:- زين ما يطلعوا البر ويدوروا على هذا >>>>>>*
* وركض العُبَدْ ...وانا وراه وشفنا الـــ*

**

*واحد فاضي**:- هالمره شخت عليي والله ....راح عن بالي وانا اللي افكرك مو مال هالسوالف ابد .......لا لا بتتغير نظرتي الك دامك* 
* انت بذات نفسك اللي يايبني هنه وندور على طراطيف* 
* العُبَدْ:-أفا على غيرك بس يالله كل واحد ياخذ له كرتون ويدور لنفسه عاد* 
*واحد فاضي**:-زين وهذا خويك يعرف الطرطوف من الدانون* 
* العُبَدْ:- ويش مدريني عنه ....نخليه ونشوف* 
*واحد فاضي**:-والله شكله هذا بيجمع دوانين وااااااايد هههههه*
* العُبَدْ:- قول ان شاء الله ما يطلعوا مرين هالطراطيف* 
*واحد فاضي**:- ما اعتقد ......انته بس يالله قوم لا يروح علينا النهار* 

* وهذي صور الطراطيف الحلوه اللطيفه الظريفه واللي اتمنى انها تعجبكم* 




















*وصرنا ندور ونجمع في الطراطيف طول عصريتنا لامن كل واحد جمع اله كميه زينه ...ومفل ما توقعنا خوينا يجمع طراطيف* 

* وياهم ....دوانين* 

* وهذا شكل الدانون* 

**

**

*العُبَدْ:- طيح الله حظ اللي ما يستحوا ....الحين ما تشوف انته ،،،الطرطرف غير الدانون* 

* صاحبه يرد عليه برد خلاني اتفقع من الضحك :- ويش مدريني ...قلت يمكن هذا طرفوف بس بعد هوه ما يستوي .....قلت اشيله ويايي على طريقي*
* ويش مدريني انا* 

* العُبَدْ:- الشره عليي انا يوم الا اييبك ويانا*
*واحد فاضي**:- خلاص خلاص العبد ......الريال ما يدري* 
* العُبَدْ:- الله يعين الحين ........*

* وجمعنا لينا شوي حطب وقمنا نشوي في الطراطيف والحمد لله طلعوا اكفرياتهم حلوين ...يمكن فلافه اربعه بس الا مرين* 

* =======*

* وللأكل فيه طريقتين* 

* هذا عندنا إحنا الشبيبه .......سمعت انا عند بعض الحريم حتى يحطوه في الصالونه بعد* 


* يتقشر وينشوى* 
* أو ينشوى على طول وبعدين تبدأ المعركة معاه ..........*

**

*وعليكم بألف عافيه* 

* ولا تنسوا بس تطيح أمطار وتسيل على إثرها الأودية والشعاب* 

* تطلعوا للبر ...منها كشته ومنها تيمعوا طراطيف* 

* خالص تحياتي*
* فمان الله*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-19-2010), 

نسيم الذكريات (09-30-2010), 

ايات الروح (11-19-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (09-30-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-18-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

أول مرة اسمع بالطرطوف...
وقبل لاابدأ بالقراءة.. فضولي جرني اسأل الوالدة ربي يحفظها 
قالت :  هذا في البر...ويجي شكله يشبه الهندال بس يكون بالغالب مُر...

الحمد لله طلع نصيبكم حلو ..ربي يحلي أيامكم ببركة الأطهار ...
وعليكم بالعافية وإن شاء الله السنة وكل سنة يارب...




............

الكريم أبو زين ..
أقداحكم الغزيرة بالعطاء..
كم افتقدها الصرح...
....اتمنى ألا تزول 
وأن تبقى جهودكم اليانعة تُغذي أرضه في كل الطقوس.. ...
معلومات رائعة ...وأسلوب مُشوق...طُبع هنا...
فشكراً لكل ماقرأت

دعواي ..
موفق إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

ااالله حركاااااات .. جبت لناا الشتااا بعز الصييف ههههه 

جذبني الموضوع وع طول انقز عليه هههههه

ما هقييتك ابو زين مو متذكرر الطراطييف صاير  في هالسوالف اطرش بالزفه ع قولتك هههههه 

هههه عجبتني ( فيمتو حيخلصووه ) ويش اللي يخلصه هع 
وشكل هذا المكاان يصيرر ورااا المطار الحين خخخ << انتي وش عرفك بالاماكن 

ان شاء الله اذا طاااح المطررر واايد يبي لينا انرووح منها نكشت ومنهااا نجمع طراطييف 

بس مو اني اللي اجمعهم >> ما اشتهي ههههه 
علييي اصور وعليهم يجمعوو هههه << هذا اللي يهمش 

هو صحييح يقولو اهلي انه بعضه يطلع مرر علقم وبعض الاحيااان حلوو بس مدرري كيف طعمه 


تسلم اخووي ابو زين ع الموضوع الحلو 

موفق لكل خيرر*

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

طراطيف <<أول مرة أشوفة شكله يخوف
ينشوي بعد  :weird:  أني توقعته يتقشر وينأكل
على طووول << هههههه 
عموماً عليكم بالعافية يأبو زين إنت والشبيبة
وطرح موفق ومفيد ..
دمت ودام عطائك بكل خير ..

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*طراطيف طراطيف

كائن غريب علي 

اول مرة اسمع به

عليكم بالعافية*

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما عمري ذقته بس شفته 
المذكورة بالخير ام عبد اتحبه
وحاليا عندنا مرت اخويي
شفايف وردية 

مثل ما قلت ياخوووك بعد المطر 
 يروحوا يجمعوا الطرافيف من البر

وياكلوهم 

موضوع جميل جدا جدا اخوووك

 :grin:

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آمم وآني زي عمتي مآآعرفه ولـآعمري شفته 
بس آسمع مرت عميي شفآيف تحببه ..
مآتوقعته كذآ .. عليكم بـآلعآفيه خيو آبو زين ..
عـآد ضحكني رد صآحبكم الثآلث هههههه ..
يلـآ السنه وكل سنه تروحو وتصورو لينآ ..  :toung:

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسسسلام عليكم |~



أني أعرفه  :amuse: 


ويآه قصصصة بعد : $



قَبل إذا رحنآ البر كله أقول أبغى أصيد طراطيف !  :embarrest: 


وتقَول المسسخرة عليّ الأيقولي: تفتكره حمامة والأ يقولي : أنتبهي أجل لآ يفر من عندش ! 


وصَراحة بعد الششَوَي مو مذكرة طعمه بالضَبط 

بس كنت أكله يعني مو مرّ 


أبو زين : طرح ينضح ذكَريات 

جميل عطائك 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله

----------

واحد فاضي (02-12-2011)

----------

